# http://www.visionforum.com/



## Scott Bushey (Oct 26, 2004)

http://www.visionforum.com/
Anyone have information on this site?

[Edited on 10-26-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 26, 2004)

When Doug Philips is right, he is right! The problem is, sometimes he doesn't realize that he may be wrong. Scott, VisionForum has impacted my life in a way that is hard to put into words. Doug Philips rescued me from a humanistic Christianism. He introduced me to many dynamic speakers who I can say changed my life. Their material they sell (ask for a free catalouge) is great for the family. Now, I don't know if I agree with them in some areas. Nonetheless, they offer a robust, uncompromising vision for the Christian life.
Here are some of their beliefs, others I have not yet ascertained:

Soteriology: staunchly Calvinistic
Baptism: mildly Baptists (although they do sell many works by Presbyterians)
Hard-core homeschooling
Rulership by elders
Consitutional Party


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Jacob!


----------



## govols (Oct 26, 2004)

My family buys a lot of their homeschooling items (books, instructive toys, etc.).

We love VF.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 26, 2004)

Around Christmastime pay close attention to their website. they will start pricing many (ok, all) of their items around 30-60% off. The best things that I have bought have been:

"Patriots vs. Tories" lecture by Dr. Morecraft
"Christians vs. Deists" different lecture, same man
"Witherspoon School of Law and Public Policy"--10 different speakers
"Theological Bootcamp" 8 CDs by Philips, Butler, Gentry, and Jeff Pollard.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2004)

_The Birkenhead Drill_ is a book which looks intriguing to me. I know a little about the historical incident. Chivalry and heroism are too rarely found here in the 21st century.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 22, 2004)

They also have some pretty cool war toys for boys. Not so politically correct, aye. Thank God.
I'm also using some of their parenting stuff. (Family Rebuilders Resources) I need all the help I can get.

[Edited on 11-22-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Mantis (Nov 22, 2004)

I really like VF...especially since I will be a new father in March, Lord willing! (A girl).


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mantis_
> I really like VF...especially since I will be a new father in March, Lord willing! (A girl).



Congratulations!
I usually check Doug Phillips Blog about every other day. I don't agree with a lot of his assessments, but he cannot be accused of bowing the knee to feminism, incrementalism, or pluralism. If he has erred, and he has on many accounts, he has erred on the side of masculinity and old-fashionedness.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2004)

This is a wonderful resource for Christian homes! Especially if you are Reformed! The teaching is sound and applicable. This is our answer for help w/o Gothard.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 15, 2004)

VF has been a staple in our family for years. Also, check out their ministries section; esp. the family integrated material. Excellent. BTW, Doug is Howard Phillips' son.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 15, 2004)

Their items on american history and worldview are top-notch


----------

